# Necrophagist hellfest pix, Long hair and finished xiphos 7 inside!



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 23, 2010)

The rest: Metalchroniques Photos - Necrophagist/DSC 0079


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2010)

Long haired Muhammed and bald Sami is an epic mindfuck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2010)

That's a sweet RGD, the Xhiphos is pretty sexy too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 23, 2010)

Sexy LACS! Nice shots too.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 23, 2010)

The RGD Is white with a silverburst on the edges, It's sex


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 23, 2010)

holy shit balls, i dont know what i like better, a skin head with an rg or a wizard fuck with a xiphos ( i joke )


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 23, 2010)

Still pisses me off that his model has a trem on it 

And what in the flying fuck??
No more xiphos 7 string for belgium???


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Also notice the ENGL Special Edition Rackmount they use


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 23, 2010)

They need to man up and release this album.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 23, 2010)

HAWT!


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 23, 2010)

dam i havent seen recent pics of muhmmad since last summer slaughter 09


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> They need to man up and release this album.



For cereal.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicest Xiphos I've ever clapped mah peepers on.......taste!


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 23, 2010)

whats the scale on the xiphos and is it actually a 7 fret


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 23, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> whats the scale on the xiphos and is it actually a 7 fret


 yep, its a 27 frets


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 23, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Nicest Xiphos I've ever clapped mah peepers on.......taste!


 
Heres to hoping he doesn't break this one.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 23, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> yep, its a 27 frets



i thought that was his other one in the photo he had with a single coil in it


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 23, 2010)

sweet i like the streamlined look 
not fancy control wise and if it had a reversed headstock 
it would be my dream xiphos

did sami's RGD have a tone knob before or is that a switch of some kind i see


----------



## Thep (Jun 23, 2010)

coolz! horray for not using Vaders too!


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 23, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> sweet i like the streamlined look
> not fancy control wise and if it had a reversed headstock
> it would be my dream xiphos
> 
> did sami's RGD have a tone knob before or is that a switch of some kind i see


Looks too small to be another knob, I suspect either a kill-switch or a coil-splitter or something.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2010)

Do want!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 23, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i thought that was his other one in the photo he had with a single coil in it


 im not entirely sure, i just saw an ibanez ad sayin " 7 string, 27 frets blah blah blah.." i used to have a 27 fret xiphos with an air norton in the neck ( looks like a single coil) that could be it


----------



## Variant (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome sauce.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mannnnn im loving those RGDs!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 23, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> The RGD Is white with a silverburst on the edges, It's sex



Thanks, captain obvious


----------



## via (Jun 24, 2010)

cool pics thanks for sharing
... they really have to release the album, or give us some samples or fucking infos,
i really hate it when bands don't update their fans with anything 
the last info about them on their myspace is about the goddamn tour banner of summer slaughter 09... WTF?!?
sry just 2 years of waiting raging out


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 24, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Fixed


----------



## powergroover (Jun 24, 2010)

at last they're back


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 24, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE NEW ALBUM!? 
They said Summer 2010 IIRC.. it's winter over here. FUUUUU--


----------



## Espaul (Jun 24, 2010)

That second picture is a cool one!

also

I stumbled upon this comment on the tube 

Muhammed issued a statement yesterday regarding the new album and how it can never be released. He said this to several metal sites: "I am sad to inform all Necrophagist fans that I can never release the new album because of a global health hazard. After just a few second of listening, you die from the sheer craftmanship, godly skills, and pure brutality. The governing bodies of all nations were trying to steal my work to build Necrophagist bombs. This&#65279; is why I have destroyed all copies."


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 24, 2010)

Espaul said:


> That second picture is a cool one!
> 
> also
> 
> ...




I read the first part of that comment, and immediately wanted to shoot the messenger (read: you). Well, not shoot, more like draw and quarter.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 24, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Also notice the ENGL Special Edition Rackmount they use


I'm seeing an Engl e 840/850 power amp with something else on top of it, the SE preamp being 2U, that's not it.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 24, 2010)

Sami's RG is the nicest thing I've ever gazed my eyes upon. I need access to this LACS shit before I GAS myself to death.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2010)

Necrophagist are now 18 times cooler.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 24, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Necrophagist are now 18 times cooler.


 
Except that now Muhammed looks like the ugliest girl I've ever seen. But ugly chicks are ok. You draw the line and tell them you're just "friends".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2010)

I dig hairy German chicks.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I'm seeing an Engl e 840/850 power amp with something else on top of it, the SE preamp being 2U, that's not it.


Poweramp with prorack-G

idk what they use for preamp though


----------



## Espaul (Jun 24, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I read the first part of that comment, and immediately wanted to shoot the messenger (read: you). Well, not shoot, more like draw and quarter.



got that same feeling when I read it


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 24, 2010)

killer axes.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 24, 2010)

Sick LACS axes!


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 24, 2010)

give me that xiphos give it to me now.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 24, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> Except that now Muhammed looks like the ugliest girl I've ever seen. But ugly chicks are ok. You draw the line and tell them you're just "friends".





Scar Symmetry said:


> I dig hairy German chicks.


----------



## krauser19 (Aug 15, 2010)

xiphos ultra fucking brutal guitar 7/27 for exxxtreme gutar players


----------



## clouds (Aug 15, 2010)

Short hair was better (just saying, not that it's relevant ). Axes are very nice however and I'm looking forward to this album, even if it does just consist of songs which I may consider learning until I hear some ridiculous sweep/solo that makes me want to quit altogether.

'Phagist.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Aug 15, 2010)

No reverse headstock?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 15, 2010)

I liked the old one with the "Necrophagist" inlay better. I suppose he had this one pushed through without it to speed up the build. The long hair is not looking so cool though


----------



## srrdude (Aug 15, 2010)

The xiphos has different body bevels. Im diggin it. The lower horn seems a little different but i cant quite place why


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 15, 2010)

It's sharper, and from the angle, looks a little bigger, I like it. I'm digging both of those alot, EMGs suit the look of the X really well, I wish the RGD had that cool marble finish though.


----------



## srrdude (Aug 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It's sharper, and from the angle, looks a little bigger, I like it. I'm digging both of those alot, EMGs suit the look of the X really well, I wish the RGD had that cool marble finish though.



Nah i got it- the bevel stops after the horn. Generally the bevel goes all the way to the end of the body and curves into the horn's cut, but here it does not so the flat surface of the horn is greater. Its nice.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 15, 2010)

Is the Xiphos in the catalogue???


----------



## Arterial (Aug 15, 2010)

f*cking sexy xiphos!!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 15, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I'm seeing an Engl e 840/850 power amp with something else on top of it, the SE preamp being 2U, that's not it.





BlindingLight7 said:


> Poweramp with prorack-G
> 
> idk what they use for preamp though



Nope. That's an old ENGL e860 rackhead. They used them before they went to the SE. They were never sold in the states. However, I have one. It kicks ass.


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought Necrophagist played 6 strings. They did when I saw them years ago, but maybe this new album is going to be in 7s. Can someone tell me what's going on?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 15, 2010)

Two very beautiful axes that I want. Awesome!


----------



## _RH_ (Aug 15, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I thought Necrophagist played 6 strings. They did when I saw them years ago, but maybe this new album is going to be in 7s. Can someone tell me what's going on?


You're right, the new material (if we ever hear it) is on 7s.

Is the model in the pictures a bolt on neck? I thought the Xiphos was neck through?


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Aug 15, 2010)

Whennns that fakin new album gonna be out?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I thought Necrophagist played 6 strings. They did when I saw them years ago, but maybe this new album is going to be in 7s. Can someone tell me what's going on?


 
Old material was in D standard on 6ers, now they play on 7s in A standard.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous customs.


----------



## Warchest1 (Aug 15, 2010)

That Xiphos is too sexy for my shirt.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 15, 2010)

_RH_ said:


> You're right, the new material (if we ever hear it) is on 7s.
> 
> Is the model in the pictures a bolt on neck? I thought the Xiphos was neck through?



He probably didn't like having to wait 6 months for a new Xiphos when the neck snapped on his last 7 string 27 fret. Bolt on neck means he doesn't have to worry about that.


----------



## krauser19 (Oct 4, 2010)

7/27 for extreme guitar players now waiting for mors,dawn and demise,homo sum humani,omnia maybe this year who know i think muhammed want's to make a surprise for us


----------



## The Honorable (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn that's one sexy Xiphos. I've always regretted not buying the 27 fret matte green Xiphos that I saw at my local Long & McQuade. I think it was the one Peter from The Absence played for awhile. Just can't get into those Edge III trems. I'd rather have a OFR or even a licensed one.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 4, 2010)

That RGD is sexy, but that Xiphos is just to die for. I wouldn't buy a guitar shaped like that, but I'd certainly take one


----------



## Cancer (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry about the doublepost.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Steve08 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great quality for an audience vid and I wish to hell that someone filmed Dawn and Demise like that... but I legitimately don't think this album will come out, even if Muhammed said they were finishing it up a few months ago


----------

